# adhesive needed



## ambientmind (Oct 9, 2007)

i'm trying to find some sort of clear epoxy or similar adhesive to glue an emitter into a flashlight body. the problem is, the adhesive would be covering the dome and protecting it from the elements as well so it would have to be really strong and really clear. any ideas?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 9, 2007)

My first recommendation would be *Epoxy 330*. I'm just not sure how any epoxy will hold up to the long term heat, in terms of possible discoloration over time, but this is supposed to be one of the best clear epoxies.


----------



## ambientmind (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks:twothumbs, i'll check for it at home depot or lowes. is that where you would normally find it? i suppose i could try baking a glob of it with a heat gun for a couple hours and see what it does, lol! it would only be covering the front of the emitter so i dont think heat would be too much of an issue. most likely they will be luxeon 1w or some crees regulated at 350ma so it shouldnt make too much heat anyway.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 10, 2007)

No. It is a specialty Epoxy. You might find it at a crafts shop, like Michaels is in a lot of shopping malls. I had to order mine online from a source that Google found. It is superb, I just don't know the long term heat effects. Look it up maybe on their website.

Actually, I cannot find a website for them, but this is their company information:

[FONT=arial, helvetica] *Hughes Associates*[/FONT]
18116 Minnetonka Blvd.
Wayzata, MN 55391-3327
USA
(952) 404-2626
*FAX:* (952) 474-4636


----------



## ambientmind (Oct 10, 2007)

perfect! thanks, i'll check the michaels down the street when i get a chance. thanks for all your help! i love this forum, everyone is so nice.


----------



## scott.cr (Oct 10, 2007)

AFAIK, the Seoul emitters use UV to fluoresce into visible light... might degrade the clarity of your epoxy coating. Have you considered using an optic?


----------



## Tritium (Oct 10, 2007)

Any Jewelry tool supplier has epoxy 330 since it is used for much jewelry and inlay work.

Thurmond


----------



## ambientmind (Oct 11, 2007)

i dont have room for an optic, the emitters are going to be flush mounted into a piece of aluminum. would cree or luxeon emitters be better since they dont produce the uv like seouls? :thinking:


----------



## scott.cr (Oct 11, 2007)

ambientmind said:


> i dont have room for an optic, the emitters are going to be flush mounted into a piece of aluminum. would cree or luxeon emitters be better since they dont produce the uv like seouls? :thinking:



I don't think either the Cree or Philips use UV to fluoresce... I imagine they'd be okay with a UV-sensitive covering. You can research it on Wikipedia, they have extensive articles on the technology behind the various LEDs.


----------



## yellow (Oct 11, 2007)

I use UHU endfest, a 2 part epoxy glue for everything, especially for mounting emitters and they hold up well.
Its rated for 180 deg. C (and some more for short time)

The epoxy gets very clear when curing, might be an idea


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jul 16, 2008)

I seem to recall someone else doing something similar. If you search the forums, you might be able to dig it up.


----------



## frenzee (Jul 18, 2008)

In a previous thread some folks recommended this. I haven't personally used it though.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 19, 2008)

frenzee said:


> In a previous thread some folks recommended this. I haven't personally used it though.



I noted this under "Curing Temp" section:



> *Curing Temperature*: this epoxy cures best at room temperature or slightly above. Do not expose Epoxy 04004 to prolonged temperatures of more than 180 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 19, 2008)

The only UV based white LED I have heard of was some prototypes that Nichia showed at a SAE convention a couple years back. Apparently you get less color shift with current change on a UV source but it has its drawbacks and safety concerns. The Seoul is a blue LED to my knowledge.

Most epoxies can have their HDT raised if you post cure them with an elevated temperature. The cautionary note on the heat of the epoxy may be based on structural and bonding considerations more than concern over the longevity of the material. 

I used some really nice clear epoxy a few years back and posted about it but danged if I can recall the brand and I left the stuff back in CA so I can't look for it. It seemed to share a similar index of refraction with the epoxy used in the lamp style LED's and their envelope would disappear when cast in this resin. It also had some UV protection. Below is a pic of an Arc AAA I used this resin on. It was my first mod I shared on this forum.







This turned the Arc into a flood beam.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 20, 2008)

Great pix. I can imagine how you felt when that happened, though!


----------

